# Crossbow opinions



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am going to buy a new crossbow, I have done a lot of research and I am down to 2 crossbows. And I would like any opinion from people that do have these bows or ones of the same brands and why. I am down to:

Ten Point Titan Extreme SS and Barnett Raptor FX

I am not overly wealthy so, I am looking for something under $750 as a package

Thanks Steve


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Go with Tenpoint, they have demo bows for sale at there shop in Mogadore Ohio, call first and see what they have 330 628 9245, I have been using a Tenpoint for 13-14 years.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I set aside $700 for a crossbow. Ended up going with a Barnett recruit. Although it's not a top notch model its deadly accurate, and around $300. I'm putting the other towards a new muzzleloader. I took my first ever now deer with the Barnett last Sunday at 15 yds.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

I would go with ten point as well. Plus, if your near Kent you can just drop it off at the factory for any work rather than shipping it. I bought a wicked ridge raider made by ten point 2 years ago and love it. Great shooting bow and factory support 10 minutes from my house is a nice bonus. My friend, along with 2 others i know bought Wicked Ridge Warriors, not one complaint about them. shoots around 330fps only set you back around $450 or so. I would suggest tenpoint or wicked ridge by ten point.


----------



## DontDoubtTheJones (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the Barnett Vengence, which is what the rapture was called before.
No issues with it, shoots very good. I changed out the scope with a Hawke since I like the Hawke better than what it came with.

Nothing wrong with TenPoint products besides the price


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I would not purchase a Barnett - anything. But have at it, ha, haaa, ha.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I bought a wicked Ridge invader hp last year and love it! Deadly accurate! If I were to buy a new crossbow though it would either be an Excalibur (recurve) or a ten point, I too would steer clear of barnett


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought a ten points turbo xlt this year it was on sale at Dunhams for 700$. I have always had a 300$ bow before this and I will say I am impressed with my ten points. It shoots like a dream out to 50 yards. (Not that I would shoot that far) and I actually broke my acudraw 3 days after I bought it. Cranked it too hard and emailed customer service. I had the replacement the next day. I would highly recommend them at this time.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bought a Carbon Express Covert 3.4 and really like it's speed and small size.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had the Wicked Ridge Warrior for 5 years and am very happy with it. I would recommend them to anyone!!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for all your good input, I am wondering why you wouldn't buy barnett weekend#1 and fishballz? Please explain? I was leaning towards the barnett because it is shorter in length, not as wide and about 1# lighter. The ballistics are about the same for both

Thanks Steve


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Would also like your opinion on Crossbow broadheads? Fixed or expandable? Rage? Muzzy? Spitfire?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Honestly, I don't have any personal experience with Barnett. It's kind of like growing up in a Chevy house and someone asking you if they should buy a Ford. I like that the Barnett is not as wide, but as far as length and the weight not a big issue. For me the bow just sits across the climber all hunt unless I'm going to shoot. I can handle the extra pound walking in. I will say that I love my rage two blade expandable though. I believe that they fly more like the field tips (that I sight in with) than the fixed blades (and rage gives you a "sight in" tip too). They are deadly that's for sure but any well placed arrow will be deadly.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Barnett has good customer service, but they also have several common documented issues. The deal breaker for me when I was in the market for my son, was that they had a very common issue with strings breaking. They were quick to replace them, but I'd rather they just not break. Some people claimed to have as many as three sets break in a season.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Wicked Ridge Warrior that i just bought due to back surgery & being unable to pull a compound. Deadly accurate, fairly light, & good balance for about $300.
As for broadheads, I am an absolute fan of the NAP Shockwave, it was the original spitfire. I like the chisel tip of the shockwave vs the "needle point of the spitfire & rage. If it hits bone, it just blows thru. My son & I have killed many deer with them & they have performed flawlessly & are about the cheapest out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2016)

sickle said:


> I have had the Wicked Ridge Warrior for 5 years and am very happy with it. I would recommend them to anyone!!


I Agree 100%...have a warrior hl black out.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fireline, this was an awesome idea. I stopped by there yesterday they had both the Wicked Ridge Invader and the Ten Point Titan SS. Got to shot both bows at there indoor range, I ended up buying the Ten Point Titan Demo. Had a great package and was discounted about $150.

Thanks Steve



fireline said:


> Go with Tenpoint, they have demo bows for sale at there shop in Mogadore Ohio, call first and see what they have 330 628 9245, I have been using a Tenpoint for 13-14 years.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Good choice, you will like it.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

My father shoots a Mission. My wife shoots a Mission. The middle son shoots a Ten point Titan SS and the youngest son shoots a Barnet Raptor FX2 the black one that cabelas sells for $275. My oldest and I shoot compounds, but I do shoot all of the crossbows in the backyard several times a year. Plus have seen what they do hunting.
1st do not get the Barnet Raptor with the metal arrow catch. Those are junk. The ones with the brush arrow catch are pretty nice. I will text you a picture if you would like pm me. The FX2 has the brush it is located right under the scope and holds the arrow down. If it is the long metal piece don't go with it. Get the brush.
My take on all of them:
Mission bows are really nice. Several of them are in your price range. You owe it to yourself to look at them. They come with good optics, quiver, bolts, and a soft case. The weight isn't too bad. They are American made by Mathews which has a great warranty and dealer support system. You will not go wrong with a Mission and this would be my choice by far.
Tenpoint bows are ok. I feel they are priced on the high side for what you get. I feel for the $599 my son paid for his Titan SS he could have done better. The lower priced models are on the heaver side with older technology. You can see that in almost every component on the bow. That being said they are well made in the USA. They do have a lifetime warranty just like the mission. You wouldn't go wrong with one of these either.

Barnet Raptor FX2 is a nice bow for the money. My youngest wants to hunt, but his attention span is next to zero. Two hours and he is ready to go. Why spend big money on something that he isn't sure of. Anyway for $275 the bow is fast, light, and accurate. The scope is decent, but not as good as the other two. The trigger is better than the Tenpoint. It is the lightest of the four weight wise. You can tell the bow is not made as well as the Mission or Ten point. I wish the safety guard on the fore grip was bigger. By all measures, this is a nice bow though. It has taken 2 deer with out issue so far. It opens the big 3 blade grim reaper broadheads and punches them clean through just like the rest of them. The part you have to weigh is the warranty and service. This bow is not made as well as the other two. I actually have no idea were it is made. If something goes wrong or breaks you probably should plan on buying a new one. Cabela's was good to their customers on issues like this, but with the bass pro merger who knows. If it gets you in the woods for $275 (it is going back on sale for this soon) I wouldn't hesitate to use one. My guess is that you will get several good season from it if you take care of it and lube it a lot. My son lubes his every three shots, and every time he goes out the door hunting. The string is still in good shape, which will be the first thing to go I am sure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I know 5 people that have Barnett X-Bows, all new in the past 3 years. 1 is in the junk, 1 is in the shop, 2 are working now (out of the shop), 1 is ok. What was wrong, just plastic parts breaking, oh its cheaper, ok. They are the fastest on the market I believe, well ok. They just fail. And until they fail, guys love them, talk highly of them. Have at it they are fast and cheap. Dealers make a higher mark up than other brands.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wicked Ridge and Muzzy 100 grain are a deadly combination. Would not hesitate shooting a true unobstructed 50 yard shot.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Good choice. I shoot the wicked ridge Raider CLS with 100grain thunderheads with great results. Got a decent 8pt in October. When tracking it literally looked like someone dragged a 5" wide paint brush with red paint on the ground. Shooting from a rest I was hitting the middle of the small 2" dots on a crossbow block target to 40 yards easily. So, I would say they work well. Also pretty cheap for broadheads and you can replace the blades if needed.


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ive shot my Barnett Ghost 410 with a 22" bolt and 125 grain grim reaper mechanical (hunting set up) probably over 300 times using 125 grain field tips and practice head since ive bought it last year, i was shooting 15-20 times most days over the summer and fall (grim reaper supplies a practice tip and yes, its a heavy bolt), no broken strings or any other issues with the bow. i keep the rails lubed, the strings waxed and screws tight... i use a red dot sighted in at 30 yards. i can set my target at 20 yards or 40 yards and hit almost the exact same spot, shot after shot without any adjustments, just put the dot on the target in the same spot. its only my second season with this bow. last year i killed a doe with it and it was a pass thru, never found the bolt (which sucks) the blood trail looked like someone used an spray can of red paint all over, very easy find the doe and it only went about 30 yards downhill.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I have a centerpoint sniper 370 (370fps 0. I love it, paid $299.99 plus tax at Gandermountain. I've gone thru a few bolts already doing the robin hood arrow. It comes with a decent scope, quiver, sling, bolts, but I upgraded bolts and went with the Rage package. The Rage Crossbow Package had 3 carbon bolts, 3 Rage broadheads, 3 practice points, 3 moon nocks, 3 other nocks, nocks are interchangeable by snapping into place. I think I paid $39.99, I bought 2. I love the set up it came ready to shoot. I could have shot in the store at the range. I sighted it the next day. I then slid the adjustable stock off, stuck a couple of thin cut pieces of duct tape in it and slid it back on, quiet the rattle. The trigger that you pull up on to adjust the stock rattled a bit so a rolled a piece of thin rubber and pushed in between that and the stock, up near the pivot point, quieted that little rattle. Of course limb and string silencers were added.

I read a lot of reviews and the centerpoint kept coming up as one of the best. Its made by Crosman. I think its maybe a barrett or ten point in disguise, one of these 2 use to make a sniper that was very close to the centerpoint sniper 370, but I don't see them new anymore. There was a used one hanging in Stockers in Champion, I don't know if its still there.

Anyway take a look on You Tube, the videos are plenty. And read reviews on it. I was going to buy a ten point, I live about 30 miles from them, and changed my mind. I'm glad I did!

Try'em before you buy'em, most places have a range of some kind.

edit.... After this season I think I'm going to try the gold tip 4 inch vane and a 125 grain RamCat broadhead and see how they fly.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

SB2 said:


> I am going to buy a new crossbow, I have done a lot of research and I am down to 2 crossbows. And I would like any opinion from people that do have these bows or ones of the same brands and why. I am down to:
> 
> Ten Point Titan Extreme SS and Barnett Raptor FX
> 
> ...


Why not look around for a nice used one. There are some good buys out there.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

SB2 said:


> Would also like your opinion on Crossbow broadheads? Fixed or expandable? Rage? Muzzy? Spitfire?


NAP has been great to me. My buddy loves Rage too but for me it's hard to leave something that has worked great for me!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey SB2, any updates on the season with the new xbow ?? What broadhead did you go with, also ??


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Well I know 5 people that have Barnett X-Bows, all new in the past 3 years. 1 is in the junk, 1 is in the shop, 2 are working now (out of the shop), 1 is ok. What was wrong, just plastic parts breaking, oh its cheaper, ok. They are the fastest on the market I believe, well ok. They just fail. And until they fail, guys love them, talk highly of them. Have at it they are fast and cheap. Dealers make a higher mark up than other brands.


My Ten point titan is 12 yrs old, I had the limbs replaced early on because I didn't spend the $ and have the tension adjusted, every couple years (my bad). Since that work, it has been run over by a truck and repaired, then fell 20' out of my tree and repaired, and still killed the last 7 deer shot at with pass thru shots, and wide short blood trails, set it up with Slick trick broadheads and give em' hell...........AH2


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> My Ten point titan is 12 yrs old, I had the limbs replaced early on because I didn't spend the $ and have the tension adjusted, every couple years (my bad). Since that work, it has been run over by a truck and repaired, then fell 20' out of my tree and repaired, and still killed the last 7 deer shot at with pass thru shots, and wide short blood trails, set it up with Slick trick broadheads and give em' hell...........AH2


Would love to know how you ran it over with your truck. That sounds like a ten point commercial lol


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fishballz said:


> Would love to know how you ran it over with your truck. That sounds like a ten point commercial lol


Son was using it, leaned it against passenger side after hunting, while he took bibs off/took phone call.....forgot, jumped in and backed up...! Broke stock at the weakest point (thumb hole)... I epoxyed it and repainted it. Shot fine....same season, I dropped it from a 22' stand, got real lucky, didn't break my repair or the scope. Only had to re sight it in....Tough bow for sure!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

AH2, you need to contact Ten Point & be in a commercial for sure. That is impressive for one piece of equipment to take that much abuse & perform as new. Hopefully my Wicked Ridge is as tough & gives me years of service.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Son was using it, leaned it against passenger side after hunting, while he took bibs off/took phone call.....forgot, jumped in and backed up...! Broke stock at the weakest point (thumb hole)... I epoxyed it and repainted it. Shot fine....same season, I dropped it from a 22' stand, got real lucky, didn't break my repair or the scope. Only had to re sight it in....Tough bow for sure!


I ran over a buddies crossbow once who did the same thing...somehow it did little damage...probably because the ground was soft.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

aquaholic2 said:


> Son was using it, leaned it against passenger side after hunting, while he took bibs off/took phone call.....forgot, jumped in and backed up...! Broke stock at the weakest point (thumb hole)... I epoxyed it and repainted it. Shot fine....same season, I dropped it from a 22' stand, got real lucky, didn't break my repair or the scope. Only had to re sight it in....Tough bow for sure!


Wow, I'd say that's a quality bow! I shoot a wicked ridge now but once dropped my Horton from about 25 feet. Talk about your heart dropping, and I dropped it when I stood up in my stand to grunt at a buck that was about 75 yds away. Long story short, got back to the cabin and shot the bow a few times and it was still right on. I was shocked!


----------

